
Ask HN: Anyone have a geeky tech thing they do? - mattbgates
For me, I leave the default cover or screen protector on all of my electronics for as long as possible. One time the tech guy who fixed my laptop ripped it&#x27;s thin screen cover protector off and I got really upset.<p>No man or woman should rip another man or woman&#x27;s default screen cover protector off.<p>When it gets too old and falls off, I feel sad, like I failed at life or something, failed to keep it in near new condition.
======
limeblack
You sound like my father. He does the same thing. The biggest value screen
proctors have for me is to make them less glossy. The default in my experience
never do this.

I do the exact opposite I remove all stickers when I buy a new computer.

------
redmaple
you're weird, if you want a screen protector please buy one and not depend on
a thin plastic film ...

